#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 5

## Sakshi Dutta

*Hey FaaDoOs!!

This is the third thread of Innovator of the DAY! 

**The rules are simple..

1. We will post 'part of face' of popular    innovators every day. You  have to guess those innovators and post it as  a   reply on this thread. And  yes, the fastest guesser (who's correct)    will get his/her mobile  recharged by Rs. 100!!

2. In case it turns out to be too difficult for you, we will keep giving     you hints periodically! So you need to check back on this thread  time    and again for hints.*

*3. The correct answer and the winner will be announced next day on this thread itself!

Here are some more details about this contest: Innovator of the Day

I believe I am done with the rules...Here's the today's innovator--
**Innovator 1 of the Day--*


*his is a tough cookie..lets see if you can get him...!!!

HINT 1 - Almost all of you have used the products of the company he founded on an everyday basis!!! 

HINT 2 - He was a Mining Engineer from Finland..!!

**Start guessing now...remember...the user who answers correctly the fastest WINS!!!

Entries will be accepted till 6.30PM, 2nd Dec 2011!*





  Similar Threads: F! Contest: Innovator of the DAY!! F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 6 F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 3 F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 2 F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 1

----------


## shubh.sbm

He is sir francis galton

----------


## gmw1045

Sir Francis Galton

----------


## prasanjeet roy

Sir Francis Galton

----------


## anantramkumar

sir louis pastur

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

I have added the 1st hint...can you get him now...???

----------


## Shahid1129

*Sir Francis Galton*

----------


## Sagar Agarwal

*Sir Henry Bessemer
*

---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------

*werner von siemens
*

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

*I have added Hint No.2 for Innovator of the Day - Day 5!!!

Can you guess him now..??
*

----------


## Sagar Agarwal

Louis Agassiz
.......................................

---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------

Nils Gustaf Nordenskild

.......................

---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------

*Knut Fredrik Idestam*


* i think this is the person*

----------


## nikhilgupta

*Fredrik Idestam*founded NOKIA

----------


## akhil691

*Fredrik Idestam

*

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

* @Sagar Agarwal   wins Innovator of the Day for Day 5!!! 

Kudos to all the other participants who got this right..!!

** @Sagar Agarwal   takes home a Cool Rs.100 Free Mobile Recharge!!!*

*Thread closed..*

----------

